# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Rpertoire racine FTp

## ZIED

Je veux changer le rpertoire racine ftp de IIS par programmation. Est-ce qu'il ya un fichier INI ou autre ou je pourrais modifier ce paramtre? Sinon existe-t-il une autre mthode pour le faire?
Merci

----------


## ZIED

SVP J'ai besoin d'aide

----------


## cubitus91

Petite question pourquoi veux tu changer le rpertoire FTP , et tu ne crer pas tout simplement un nouveau rpertoire tu poura le mettre ou tu veux !!
( elle est peut etre con ma question !!  ::oops::  )
 :;):

----------


## ZIED

J'ai un logiciel spcifique pour le pilotage de machines dans une usine.
Ce logiciel fait appel  IIS. 
Je suis en train de crer une application qui permet de configurer automatiquement l'application suite  son installation. J'ai donc besoin de changer le rpertoire racine ftp.

----------


## cubitus91

c est quelle version de IIS que tu as ?

Tu peux enregistrer ton rpertoire FTP , pour le recharger !

----------


## cubitus91

```

```

tiens tu peux essayer de modifier cette cl de registre

----------

